# Best engines for 9 3/4 radius



## Ed Kazarian (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm new to N gauge and was given a lot of track 9 3/4 " radius track. I want to build a small layout with a couple of ovals. Is there a brand of engines that would be best to run on this radius? 
Thanks, Ed Kazarian


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1725


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Short wheelbase*



Ed Kazarian said:


> I'm new to N gauge and was given a lot of track 9 3/4 " radius track. I want to build a small layout with a couple of ovals. Is there a brand of engines that would be best to run on this radius?
> Thanks, Ed Kazarian


Ed Kazarian;

The important thing about getting an engine or cars around a tight radius like 9-3/4" is to keep the wheelbase short. This means avoid diesels with six or more wheels on each truck, and stick to steam locos with six or less drive wheels. These are not absolutes, most N-scale equipment is at least nominally designed to go around a 9-3/4" curve, but some things won't make it without derailing way too often, and practically everything will look rather silly going around that tight a curve. That begs the question; why use a 9-3/4 curve at all? If it's just to use the track sections you already have, I would recommend tossing those out and buying some flex track. Flex track can be bent to any radius. Your trains will perform, and look, a lot better on broader curves, that's assuming you have the room for bigger curves. Each modeler gets to decide what he/she wants on their railroad; and that's how it should be.
Since you asked about brands, my favorite, and that of many N-scale modelers, is Kato. They are the premier, Cadillac, brand of N-scale locomotives. Any of their smaller four wheels per truck (eight wheels altogether) diesels should be able to negotiate a 9-3/4" curve. There steam Mikado, which has eight drivers, will not stay on the track reliably when attempting to go through a 9-3/4" curve. I had to increase the minimum radius on my railroad from 12" to 16" to get reliable tracking from this otherwise excellent locomotive. The manufacturer claims it can use an 11" radius. It can, sort of. I found it derailed too often even on the 12" curves. On the 16" curves, it runs fine.

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

